# Engine management/Datalogger



## Kalescio (Dec 17, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good engine management system and datalogger for a ka24e engine. I wanna put a turbo, bigger injectors, and a cam on but want something good to control all my mods.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

umm..apexi safc??? i dunno...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no it nothing like SAFC.

http://www.300degree.com/electronics/nprobe/

it like this


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For the engine management

Greddy e-Manage http://www.greddy.com/products/prod...dtypename=e-Manage (piggy-back fuel computer)

AEM EMS http://www.aempower.com/product_ems.asp

Electromotive TEC III http://www.electromotive-inc.com/products/tec3.html

Motec M4 http://www.motec.com/products/ecu/m4ecu.htm

These are a few of the systems that come to mind but all are more than a $1000 complete including tuning and install. Most of these systems can be expanded to allow for data acquisition and logging if not already equipped. 

Personally unless you are proficient tuner I would do the Jim Wolf tuned ECU for your mods and get the nprobe from 300 degree. You may be able to send JWT the data and they can custom tune your ECU for the car.
Just a thought though.

Troy


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

most stand alones and some chipped ecus allow you to datalog. i run the autronic ecu in my car, it includes software for datalogging and file exporting.

here's a screen shot of the autronic virtual dash









data logging can be a very usefull tool if you know how to export and import data. you can compare what ever you did during a pull  

here are some plots i generated with excel and hondata on my buddies civic......it helps a lot with tuning :cheers:


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

damn javier, that looks nice. how much does something like that run?


----------

